# New here, possibly buying a TT 225



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi. I'm currently driving a Clio 172 Cup, but planning on purchasing my parents Audi TT 225 from them if they decide to go for a new TT over the next few months.

Anything to be said to persuade or put me off?

The TT is a 2003, silver, 225.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum 

Nothing to say either way, I think it is obvious which is better Clio or TT... ummm let me think :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum , buy the tt you'l love it 8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome .............TT all the way :wink:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum

I seriously wouldn't buy an Audi TT... because I already have one


----------



## mkay99 (Feb 5, 2009)

I was in the same boots as you last week, deciding whether the tt was the right car fo me......Ive taken the plunge and all I can say to you is.....get one!! You wont regret it mate!


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcome, and possitive replies


----------



## was8v (Feb 8, 2009)

A very different motor to the clio 172 cup - the clio is so light and chuckable.

The TT won't feel as good in the turn in. Will be much better on the motorway etc and better traction but not as much fun to throw around :?

I take it you have driven the TT?


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

No, I've not even driven it yet.

I'm planning on going to a local garage this weekend, just to test drive one.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm back!

Good news is, sold the Clio yesterday, and I'm going to my parents on Saturday, staying over and driving the TT home on Sunday.

I can't wait.

1 lady owner from new, immaculate condition, family rate price, silver, 225.

I've set the insurance up already which will take effect from Friday.

Only plan is to put my private plate on it Monday morning (Driving to local DVLA office first thing), and give it a all day detail!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Congrats now you have your TT you will need to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Congrats now you have your TT you will need to join the TTOC http://www.ttoc.co.uk


I'm going to take a stab and say, you run this? :lol:

I think I've only seen you promote it.

But yes, I will sign up


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

C.J said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats now you have your TT you will need to join the TTOC http://www.ttoc.co.uk
> ...


Andy (Yellow) is the north east rep ,I am the membership sec ,Welcome to the forum


----------

